# i386-wine-staging Doesn't Run



## EmeraldBot (May 10, 2016)

A few days ago, the emulators/i386-wine-staging port was updated, and ever since it won't run any Windows applications at all. All of them go something like this:

```
fixme:winediag:start_process Wine Staging 1.9.9 is a testing version containing experimental patches.
fixme:winediag:start_process Please mention your exact version when filing bug reports on winehq.org.
fixme:ntdll:NtCreateNamedPipeFile Message mode not supported, falling back to byte mode.
err:wineboot:start_services_process Unexpected termination of services.exe - exit code 0
fixme:ntdll:NtCreateNamedPipeFile Message mode not supported, falling back to byte mode.
fixme:ntdll:NtCreateNamedPipeFile Message mode not supported, falling back to byte mode.
fixme:ver:GetCurrentPackageId (0x33e500 0x0): stub
Illegal instruction
```
They always end with the "Illegal Instruction" error, and this is consistent across all the binaries I have. The i386-devel version works fine, and the native 64 bit version works fine, so it's exclusive to this port. I think this one is a pre-compiled binary as opposed to the others (which are compiled from source), so I think it may be an issue with the way the binary was built or such. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2016)

emulators/i386-wine-staging is actually a slave port of emulators/i386-wine-devel.


```
SLAVE_PORT= i386-wine-devel
```

It simply builds it using different settings. But apparently those settings are now causing issues.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 10, 2016)

I got the same issue, with new i386-wine-staging from ports I can't launch any win app,
so I'm using a version from pkgs -- i386-wine-staging-1.9.6,1 .


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2016)

Well, I think this explains it:

```
Wine Staging 1.9.9 is a testing version containing experimental patches.
```
It's bound to have issues every now and then. It is a testing version with _experimental_ patches.


----------



## laurentis (May 12, 2016)

I had the same issue. It appeared in 1.9.8, so I rollbacked the package to version 1.9.7.

It think it would be preferable to have an option to activate staging on the stable 1.8 wine version:
https://wine-staging.com/news/2015-12-22-release-1.8.html

This way we could avoid depending on a -devel package.


----------



## james122333 (May 16, 2016)

I encountered the same issue few days ago.Not only clang but also gcc can't make it work.
Building it by gcc seems to lead to another  error(ms_va_)...  So...does it seem that they decide to change from gcc to clang?
By typing "grep -R ms_va_ ./" in the wine folder,I can find many changes in this form.


----------



## james122333 (May 16, 2016)

Maybe my misunderstanding...very strange


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 16, 2016)

But i386-wine-devel-1.9.9_1,1 from ports works fine by the way.


----------



## KNOStic (May 23, 2016)

Just a heads-up, i386-wine-devel-1.9.10,1 has been updated in ports, and it's just as broken in FreeBSD. I've done a little debugging, and services.exe appears to be broken on an attempt to open a "named pipe" which is not supported in Wine currently. Pipe calls fall back to byte mode, and apparently the port's services.exe does not know what to do and thus crashes entirely.

A bug has been reported by another person at WineHQ here: https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40611. I had a similar printout when I did debug+relay. So they're looking into it, but any additional assistance would probably be quite appreciated. I'm still running FreeBSD 10.2, same result. I reverted to version 1.9.7 and finally got a successful build from ports on that version.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 23, 2016)

Just successfully installed  i386-wine-devel-1.9.10,1 from ports, and it seems that it works fine for me, without any issues. (FreeBSD 10.3 amd64)


----------



## Oleg_NYC (Jun 1, 2016)

i386-wine-staging-1.9.10,1 didn't work for me, but i386-wine-staging-1.9.11,1 does.


----------



## KNOStic (Jun 9, 2016)

Confirming that i386-wine-staging-1.9.11,1 resolves the issue.


----------

